# Consejo sobre libros de audio electronica



## morris888 (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola quiero comprar un libro de electronica en audio. Me interesa principalmente aprender sobre la etapa de potencia y si se pudiera sobre preamps y controles de tono. Yo tengo este libro : _"The Audiophile's Project Sourcebook: 80 High-Performance Audio Electronics Projects by G. Randy Slone"_, pero no profundiza mucho en la explicacion de los circuitos.

Entonces estoy pensando cual de estos libros comprar:
*-High-Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manual by G. Randy Slone 
-Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook, Fourth Edition by Douglas Self 
-Self on Audio, Second Edition by Douglas Self 
-Valve and Transistor Audio Amplifiers by John Linsley Hood 
-High Performance Audio Power Amplifiers by Ben Duncan *

Ayudenme a ver si alguien posee alguno de estos libros o ha estudiado con ellos. No busco un libro lleno de proyectos nada más, lo que ando buscando es un libro que me ayude a entender el diseño en audio.

Sobre teoría de electronica tengo el Teoria de dispositivos electronicos de Boylestad y el de Amplificadores Operacionales de Coughlin y Driscoll

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## juanma (Dic 2, 2008)

Yo tengo los primeros 2 en pdf.

-High-Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manual by G. Randy Slone
-Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook, Fourth Edition by Douglas Self 

En el primero hay varios proyectos, de distintas potencias y clases.
El segundo (Douglas) profundiza mas que Slone, hay un capitulo interesante sobre clase A y otro de clase G, sobre conexion a tierra, y varios mas.

Habiendolos visto brevemente, te podria decir que el de Douglas Self profundiza un poco mas que Slone, pero te recomendaria que los bajes, los veas y decidas cual comprar.
Cada uno es mas afin con un libro que con otro.

Slone tiene unas especies de TIPS sobre audio que son interesantes leer.
De todas maneras, no lei los 2 libros completos.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 3, 2008)

hay libros de esta clase pero que esten en castellano porque el ingles no es mi fuerte?


----------



## morris888 (Dic 3, 2008)

Yo la verdad los estuve tratando de buscar en castellano pero no los encontre, tal vez en la pagina de la editorial Mgrawhill.


----------



## morris888 (Dic 3, 2008)

Juanma, gracias por el consejo, voy a buscarlos en pdf para verlos primero, no se me habia ocurrido. Una cosa y algun libro sobre diseño con parlantes?


----------



## juanma (Dic 3, 2008)

Un pequeño consejo, todo, pero absolutamente todo se maneja en ingles...
Como son libros "tecnicos", el ingles que usa no es complicado, les recomiendo saber algo de ingles. Creo que con el ingles del secundario y un diccionario, pueden entender bastante del libro.

Sobre parlantes vi algunos libros, pero no los consegui (los busque por arriba).
Igualemente, en la red tenes paginas con muy buena información, ESP (ingles), PCPAudio, la pagina de Douglas Self o foros como este o DIYAudio(ingles).

Llego a encontrar algo y les comento.

Saludos


----------



## joorge (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola morris

Designing, Building, and Testing Your Own Speaker System with Projects 
by David B. Weems

http://www.amazon.com/Designing-Bui...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228324316&sr=1-5

Un consejo, creo que deberías hacer un pequeño esfuerzo con el inglés. Hay recursos buenos en español, como es el caso de este foro, pero si al menos lees inglés vas a poder acceder a muchas más cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola Morris.
¿Vos estás buscando teoría de parlantes, de diseño de cajas acústicas o sobre acústica?
Fijate, porque cada cosa ataca el problema desde puntos cercanos, pero distintos.
El diseño y construcción de parlantes es un tema. Imanes, bobinas, etc.
El diseño y construcción de los recintos acústicos para esos parlantes, es otro (bastante relacionado). Cajas selladas, ventiladas, Line Array...
Y la acústica es el tercero. Dónde pongo las cajas, cuánta potencia, qué superficies absorben el sonido y cuáles no, frecuencias y respuesta del oído... Bien aplicada, hace que un sistema chico suene mejor que uno grande mal colocado.
Y como ya dijeron varios... Aprender inglés es casi obligatorio.
Saludos


----------



## chekebo (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola a todos,

A mi entender, el mejor libro que he visto sobre este tema, y que se suele recomendar a nivel profesional para la amplificación de potencia, es:

High Performance Audio Power Amplifier, de Ben Duncan.

Empieza desde el principio y explica todas las clases de amplificador, desde la clase A hasta la clase H, clase D. Es muy completo.

Saludos


----------



## morris888 (Dic 3, 2008)

Tranquilos porque para mi el ingles no es problema, quien pregunto si estaban en castellano fue MFK08.

San Cacho, lo que estoy buscando es la construccion de cajas acusticas, en fin para comprar el parlante hecho y ponerlo a funcionar con el amplificador que construya. Tengo entendido que construir un parlante desde cero es algo muy complejo y sale muy caro, no se si me equivoco.

Lo que busco en resumen es un libro que profundize en el diseño y construccion de amplificador de potencia y si fuera posible preamplificador ya que la teoria básica sobre transistores (BJT y FET) la entiendo bastante bien. Lo que no quiero un libro que solo traiga proyectos para armar. Con respecto a los parlantes lo que busco es la construccion de cajas acusticas y otros detalles para sacarle buen sonido al amplificador.

Gracias por todas las respuestas y consejos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

Ok.
Libros sobre amplificador ya te han recomendado. Te recomiendo tres páginas:

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps.html
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/05_speakers.html
http://sound.whsites.net/articles.htm
http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/ampins/ampins.htm

Las dos primeras tienen una muy buena y comprensible explicación de cómo trabajan un amplificador, un parlante y una caja acústica, por Lenard Audio. Claro, no profundiza demasiado. Eso las hace buenas introducciones a los temas.
La tercera es de Rod Elliott, un australiano que sabe (y mucho) de audio. Dentro de la sección a la que te manda el link, buscá los artículos referidos a amplificador. Entre los proyectos de la página hay varios preamplificador (y amplificadores) que te pueden servir.
La última es la página de Douglas Self, más específicamente la sección de "Audio Design & Technology". Podés leerla entera y no te vas a aburrir.
Esas páginas podés leerlas enteras, tienen mucha información útil.

En la parte de diseño de cajas, ponete a buscar material sobre los parámetros de Thielle-Small, dos australianos que en los '60 se dedicaron a desarrollar prácticamente toda la teoría que se usa hoy. Esa teoría deriva en fórmulas bastante complejas en general, que termina volcada en programas a los que les ingresás los valores de Th-Small y te calculan las cajas con las medidas apropiadas. Acá hay un calculador online (no sé de qué calidad, no lo probé) http://www.bcae1.com/spboxad2.htm. Como para darte una idea de lo que se tratan, sirve.

Saludos


----------



## morris888 (Dic 7, 2008)

Gracias por las páginas, estuve observandolas por encima y se ven llenas de información util.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

De nada y a leer, que hace bien.
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola muchachos, alguna recomendacion de una pagina o un libro de teoria de parlantes (diseño de parlantes o altavoces) siento mucha curiosidad por el tema y me gustaria leer sobre eso.


Saludos


----------



## morris888 (Jul 9, 2009)

joorge dijo:
			
		

> Hola morris
> 
> Designing, Building, and Testing Your Own Speaker System with Projects
> by David B. Weems
> ...


Aca habian colocado una recomendacion


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> ...alguna recomendacion de una pagina o un libro de teoria de parlantes (diseño de parlantes o altavoces)...



Por acá hay información.

Saludos


----------



## silver257 (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola, se que aqui no hay actividad por varios meses! haha
pero revivo el post para pedir que me aconsejen sobre libros de electronica y audio, enfocado a efectos, 
compresion , phaser ,...etc ,  algun libro recomendable ?
Gracias


----------



## Pableen (Ene 26, 2012)

me sumo al camarada anterior, se que es un hilo viejìsimo, pido disculpas por reflotarlo(a pesar de que para mi no se lo deberia dejar morir por que es importantìsimo y se da muy buena info), mi consulta es si tienen idea de como se pueden conseguir estos libros, ya los tengo en PDF pero tras que son en ingles, ensima leerlos del monitor va a hacer que no pueda terminarlos. En amazon los envian? el costo se vuelve imposible? se consiguen en algun tipo de librerias? (si saben de una en particular buenisimo), imagino que la gente los compra y que alguno debe de ser material curricular de alguna facultad por lo cual deberia importarlo alguien.

Ante todo muchas gracias!



PD, voy a probar la página que calcula parametros thielle-small o como se llamen, ojala funcione bien por que es un aporte increible. Los programas usables(el mas conocido se llama o bien Medussa o bien Melissa, no recuerdo) cuando tratè de conseguirlos fue imposible y comprarlo sale U$d 15000(quince mil) dólares... una locura. Para peor son fundamentales si queres hacer eso, ya que hacer los calculos a mano requiere de mucha mas investigacion y tiempo


----------



## franc0 (Ene 27, 2012)

te encontre algo en español esta explicado y facil de entender 
lo puedes descargar en formato pdf 

http://es.scribd.com/doc/60226944/Amplificadores


----------

